# painting calipers - advice



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

This has probably been asked a million times but anybody know what temp normal car paint can withstand. looking to paint calipers in acid etch then body colour and lacquer.

I'm not after powder coating or hammerite and the caliper paints are brush on and I'd prefer a spray finish.

Just don't want to waste my time.

Cheers


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've used ordinary spray paint ! Sprayed into an aerosol cap and applied by brush .

Getting a bit grubby after 4 year's .


It has even survived the odd track day .


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm not sure regular car paints will be durable in the long term for the heat, and it's not just the temp itself, but the variations of getting hot and cold on a continuous cycle, but as with most things it will vary a bit from car to car.

Hammerite does come in sprayable form of course if you were set on that method, but having painted several sets of calipers in Hammerite over the years, it is tried and tested for this application (as have many people on here iirc?). tbh. it is (or was in the previous formula) good at self levelling and any brushmarks disappear if it's done carefully :thumb:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

Ordinary paint, that will work, if you clean them very good, it will last


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

Cheers, After a lot of thought I'm considering hammerite smooth in gold but it's a little bit in your face. you don't get much choice in hammerite. What colour do you reckon for a Milano red type r ?



Black is just not right and red maybe just that touch too much hence the gold ??

Choices, choices. my other thought was foliatec carbon grey ?

by the way excuse the car it's a tad mucky :detailer:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Red would look fine mate I think, what about silver as another idea?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I would say red or silver.
I have bright orange on my car :-D


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yella


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

i like the carbon grey although same red as the bodywork would look good too. Not a fan of gold if im honest, but then i cant talk i painted mine turquoise!!!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Wife has silver calipers on her fiesta (painted from factory) and in my opinion look tacky. 

I have always fancied red calipers but seen so many naff jobs it put me off doing mine red. I went for smooth hamerite black in the end. I know you want spray but a brush is far easier to control if doing it in situ and they do hide behind wheels to an extent. 

For what its worth I have had no issues with hammerite. I wire brushed them and cleaned them up with degreaser and spirits.


----------



## blacktar (Feb 28, 2011)

I had the carbon grey on a black lexus and looked very well


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

You could get 2 shades of hammerite and make your own colour . Just mix black and silver until your happy !


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll be doing my calipers next week for the first time using this off eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=230598042561


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

Cheers , I've decided on hammerite gold a chap on the civ forum has done then in the same colour and they look smart. It's not as bright on the caliper as per the tin.

Will give it a go at the weekend and stick pics up weather depending.

Cheers


----------

